# Half Rack off - Bodymax vs Iron Master



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

Am looking to get a new power rack and am going to go for a half rack due to a major lack of room. I was originally looking at the Bodymax CF470 half rack at £300 but have also seen the Iron Master IM1500 at an eye watering £600. Both have long spotter bars and a pull-up bar which were my two main aims. Bodymax seems fairly well used on here and I know the IM SuperBench is supposed to be v good - has anyone got or used the IM1500? Is it twice the rack of the Bodymax?

Thanks


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I have the Bodymax rack and it has worked out well for my needs. I also fancied the ironmaster but could not justify the extra cost.

i think the spotters on the BM might be longer. The IM has more increments for positioning of spotters etc and has resistance bands options and I imagine is very well built.

however, I squat facing in so did not fancy a face full of weights if things went wrong.

like all purchases I have made, I stress over these details but in use I rarely think I wish I had spent more to get just a few extra features or better brand.


----------

